# Buttermilk cheese



## letscook (Mar 1, 2010)

Found this recipe I wanted to try, but first wanted to ask all of you, Has anyone every made this,  what is the end result,  Is it like a sharp cheese or just a cheese spread. Taste is similar to what kind of a cheese.
Thanks all

*Buttermilk Cheese
*
1 quart whole milk 
1 1/2 cups whole or low-fat buttermilk 
2 teaspoons coarse salt 

Line a colander or strainer with a few layers of 12-inch squares of cheesecloth or paper towels.  Set it in the sink.

Combine milk, buttermilk and salt in a large heavy-bottomed saucepan; heat over medium-high heat until mixture has separated into white curds and translucent whey, about 8 minutes. If using lowfat buttermilk, separation occurs at about 180 degrees and the curds will clump together readily. If using whole buttermilk, separation occurs closer to the boiling point, about 212 degrees, and the curds are finer-grained. When using whole buttermilk, let curds and whey stand off heat for about 3 minutes after separation, so the curds cling together and facilitate the straining step.

Ladle the contents of the saucepan into the prepared colander. Let the whey drain, 1 to 2 minutes. Lift the four corners of the cheesecloth and gather them together. Gently twist the gathered cloth over the cheese and press out any excess whey. 

Cheese can be unwrapped immediately and served warm.  It can also be cooled to room temperature or refrigerated until cool.   Cheese can be refrigerated up to 2 days. Remove from refrigerator and let stand for 10 minutes at room temperature before serving.


----------



## licia (Mar 1, 2010)

It sounds very interesting. Let us know how it turns out. The only cheese I've ever made was yogurt cheese and that turned out well.


----------



## jet (Mar 1, 2010)

That looks like a ricotta recipe.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 1, 2010)

This will have a texture and taste similar to cottage or farmers cheese.  Very mild and soft.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 1, 2010)

jet said:


> That looks like a ricotta recipe.


 
can't BE Ricotta, as that is made from the whey that remains after you make mozzarella! but texture is likely to be similar if op lets ti drain long enough.

sounds similar to yogurt cheese to me.


----------



## letscook (Mar 1, 2010)

this is where i found it foodgawker | feast your eyes  which then clicked on the picture took me to here 
Please Pass the Pie: Say Cheese: Make the Lee Brothers' Buttermilk Cheese at Home- 
has a pic of it - thanks everyone think ill try it this weekend


----------



## jet (Mar 1, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> can't BE Ricotta, as that is made from the whey that remains after you make mozzarella! but texture is likely to be similar if op lets ti drain long enough.
> 
> sounds similar to yogurt cheese to me.



Technically, that's true, but you'll find plenty of ricotta recipes that call for whole milk and buttermilk (or sometimes lemon juice).


----------

